# Pferdebremse nach Beyoncé benannt! Hinterteil inspirierte Wissenschaftler....



## Q (13 März 2012)

Gestern abend bei "Wer wird Millionär" konnte man damit sogar Geld verdienen:

Wie Focus Online berichtet, hat mit ihren Rundungen Beyoncé Knowles einen Wissenschaftler inspiriert. Er benannte eine neu entdeckte Pferdebremse nach der Sängerin. Der Forscher konnte den Hintern des Tieres ohne Mikroskop erkennen. Vermutlich ist ihm das bei Beyoncé auch gelungen 



 

 

Die Ähnlichkeit ist doch unglaublich, oder? ​
Das schön geformte Hinterteil des Insekts „Scaptia (Plinthina) beyonceae“ habe ihn an die Kurven von Beyoncé erinnert, sagte Bryan Lessard von der australischen Insektensammlung in Canberra.

„Es war so auffällig, ich konnte das Hinterteil ohne Mikroskop sehen“, erzählte er. „Auf dem Unterleib wachsen dichte, goldene Haare, das hat mich an Beyoncé ....

 

in einem ihrer goldenen Kostüme erinnert.“

Das erste Exemplar der Bremsenart wurde 1981 in Queensland eingesammelt. Im selben Jahr wurde Beyoncé Knowles in Texas geboren. Das kann doch kein Zufall sein, oder?  Lessard ist ein Fan der Sängerin. „Sie ist vor allem für ihren Po berühmt“, sagte der Forscher. Nur drei Exemplare der Beyoncé-Bremse existieren in Sammlungen. Er wisse nicht mehr, ob Beyoncés Musik im Hintergrund gelaufen sei, als er die neue Art beschrieb, erzählte Lessard. Doch auf jeden Fall sei die „Bootylicious“-Sängerin seine Inspiration gewesen. „Das ist mein Tribut an sie“, so der Australier. Die „Scaptia beyonceae“ sei die absolute Diva unter den Pferdebremsen, meinte er.

Focus hat dabei noch recherchiert:

Beyoncés Kurven haben auch schon Eingang in die englische Sprache gefunden. Laut einem Eintrag in das „Oxford English Dictionary“ beschreibt das Wort „bootylicious“ – eine Kombination aus „booty“, einem umgangssprachlichen Wort für Po und „delicious“ (lecker) – eine sexuell attraktive Frau. Wissenschaftler, die ein bisher unbekanntes Insekt entdecken, dürfen dafür einen Namen wählen. Tja dann... 

Die neuesten Bilder nach der glücklichen Geburt ihres Babys 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...roll-through-manhattan-march-12-2012-17x.html

und die heissen Performances aus "alten Tagen" findet ihr natürlich hier bei celebboard.net 

Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net - Suchergebnisse


----------



## LuigiHallodri (22 März 2012)

Ach so. Dachte schon, wie bremst man ein Pferd? Und wegen "Hinterteil" an eine Backenbremse.


----------



## astrosfan (23 März 2012)

Q schrieb:


> „Sie ist vor allem für ihren Po berühmt“, sagte der Forscher.


Grob vereinfachend für eine solch geniale Sängerin, aber widersprechen will ich ihm auch nicht


----------

